# zyxel keeps restarting



## abelcain (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah so my router keeps on restarting letting me be online for about 1 min at a time. then restarts, 2-3 min after im good to go one minute again.

Last night i reinstaled xp. And set my connection to work as a static connection with nat and vuze. (wich ive done many times before.) 
Then it worked perfect!.

When i woke up, it was not that perfect. What can cause it to restart all the time? 

Ive tryed almost everything im sure of. 
Setting the connection back to standart (automatic finding ip)
Ive pressed the reset button on the router. 
Ive disabled firewall.
Ive disabled the switch i use so that i can run my 360 online at the same time. 
yeah. So im lost. 
Please lend me some ideas. 


(its done something like this before sometimes. But usualy runs fine again after some minutes. )


----------

